# how big does a rbp have to be to mate



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

topic speaks for it self


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Stranger said:


> topic speaks for it self


 i think around 6+ inches


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

RBP's are sexually matured at 1 1/2 - 2 years old


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> RBP's are sexually matured at 1 1/2 - 2 years old


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

damn thats along time ... LOL


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

It might be a long time, but it's also quite interesting watching them grow. Patience and knowledge also contributes to succesfull spawning.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

> It might be a long time, but it's also quite interesting watching them grow. Patience and knowledge also contributes to succesfull spawning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

they have to be like 1 and a half too too yrs but if u look at the ps on the breeding pics that umm nike took those ps look like there only like a yr old.Does it matter how big they r or do they just have to be around 2 yrs old?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i think they have to be a certain size for the femal to hold enough eggs


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

i cant wait till my piranhas breed, i got bout 5 piranhas , got em ever since they where like .5 inches. im wonder if they would breed with there own siblings, also what are the chances of 5 rbp's breedin







.. TELL ME ITS GOOD


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

i would say around 1 1/2 years, they can be sooner or later like people puberty don't happen at the same time in everybody


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

mine just bread and there around 7 inches.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

mine are almost a year old.. but they still have some faint spots..

dont the spots mean that they are still juvies? is breeding age related in any way to their spots? like will they spawn only after losing the spots?


----------

